# Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??



## Tommi1 (29. Dezember 2013)

*Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Hi zusammen,

hätte da mal wieder einen Problemfall, wo ich prof. Hilfe bräuchte.

Mein Frauchen zockt Skyrim Legendary Edition mit Real Vision ENB.

Jetzt ist es so, daß im Bürgerkriegs Quest bei den Orten Weißlauf und Einsamkeit  die FPS von 50 auf 1 sinken sobald man in die Nähe von einem Katapult kommt.
Zeitgleich sinkt die Auslastung von CPU und GPU.

Also weder CPU, GPU und VRAM sind an dieser Stelle voll ausgelastet, sodaß man den Fehler darauf legen könnte.

Was kann das sein???
Normal müsste doch dann die CPU oder GPU voll Ausgelastet sein (also ein Zeichen, daß eines von beiden es nicht mehr schafft), oder?

Hier auch mal ein Screenshot vom Skyrim Performance Monitor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hardware ist die gleiche wie bei mir (FX6100, GTX780, 16 GB RAM, 990FX Extr.9)



Ich hoffe, ich hab es in den richtigen Bereich gestellt, da mich eher interessiert, warum die Hardwareleistung absinkt.
Ansonsten bitte mal verschieben.


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Daniel12449 (1. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du es im Richtigen Forumteil postest?


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Oh Mann..... les mal was ich unter drunter geschrieben habe.

In erster Linie könnte es an der Hardware liegen und auch an dem Game...
Und ich werde einen Teufel tun und in beiden Bereichen ein und das selbe Thema zu eröffnen.


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Wie sehen den die Temps von Cpu und Gpu aus?


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Temp GPU steht oben drin und die CPU ist bei max. 58°


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Januar 2014)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Temp GPU steht oben drin und die CPU ist bei max. 58°



Sry mit dem Smartphone übersieht man mal was hehe, das ist ja seriös. Hast Du mal probiert ein anderen Treiber zu benutzen?


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*

Stimmt. Mit Der App sieht man manches nicht.

Alle Treiber sind aktuell.
Wir sind jetzt mal dran, mit meiner FX6100 in Ihrem Rechner, das auszuprobieren.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr einfach mal neu installieren probiert?


----------



## Harpenerkkk (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel ruckelt stark und stürzt ab, GPU + CPU Auslastung sinkt ab??*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mit Der App sieht man manches nicht.
> 
> Alle Treiber sind aktuell.
> Wir sind jetzt mal dran, mit meiner FX6100 in Ihrem Rechner, das auszuprobieren.


 
Und, wie sieht den der aktuelle Stand aus ?


----------

